# Campsite Recommendation North of Barcelona



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Any recommendations for a campsite north of Barcelona on the coast close to ,the beach, small town with rail connection to Barcelona. Lloret de Mar or surrounding area suitable.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

It has to be !!!

http://www.campingbonrepos.com/

On the beach, railway station a few hundred yards away and cheap into Barcelona.
Lloret is a bit further away north, maybe staying at Blanes if you need to be near there,.. Or from Santa suzanna you can train into Blanes and then a bus to Lloret..

http://www.campinglamasia.com/

I'll be down that way in a few weeks, yipee..!!


----------

